# lighting



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

UVL 60 Inch 140W Actinic White VHO T12 Fluoresceny bulb 12k

UVL 60 Inch 140W Super Actinic VHO T12 Fluorescent Bulb 100%blue

UVL 60 Inch 140W AquaSun VHO T12 Fluorescent Bulb 10k

what would look best for bringing out color in fish


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably the super actinic. Kelvin numbers for the lights would help us to help you. I found 10,000k to bring out the color nice.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

change add so i have 14k MH the color is pretty nice maybe ill do one 12k and one 10k


----------

